# Skipping Opening Day



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

Missing my first michigan rifle opener this year. 26 years stretch. I am headed to illinois from the 14th to the 21st. My FIL is taking me. I think I wil miss it, he says I wont. Then again I will still be in the woods somewhere on the 15th.

Tom

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

ruger44man said:


> Missing my first michigan rifle opener this year. 26 years stretch. I am headed to illinois from the 14th to the 21st. My FIL is taking me. I think I wil miss it, he says I wont. Then again I will still be in the woods somewhere on the 15th.
> 
> Tom
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wish I could say I feel sorry for you. &#128521;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Just got to Pike County illinois. First 2 sits, 110" 2 year old 8 point and a solid 130" 3 year old 8 point, both at 20 yards...just like my last 2 sits in good ole Michigan!!!:lol:


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

millbs said:


> Yep!!! Ohio last year, Illinois this year. Let's be honest, Michigan is the joke of the Midwest when it comes to mature deer.
> 
> Good choice man, you won't miss a thing!!


!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> Amazing that you would criticize others when you lease out of state yourself. Have you taken the time to lease property in one of the prime counties in Michigan?
> 
> Have you considered that some prefer to hunt out of state because that's where friends and family hunt and that's where their traditions lie?
> 
> I've leased out of state for over 20 years on Michigan's opener because that's where my best friends/family are hunting. Many hunt out of state for the same reason.


I will admit I like hunting out of state and don't care which seasons I miss hear. My reasoning is after hunting other states and seeing what I had been missing out on. Compared to states further west the quality of Michigan whitetail mature buck hunting is very far below average. I wouldn't trade an early season 65 degree day on stateland in Iowa for the Michigan firearm opener on 500 acres of private land in Jackson or Hillsdale county. Just speaking from my experiences hunting here and elsewhere. The op has nothing to worry about I am pretty sure once you experience states west of here it won't be the last Michigan 11/15 you miss.


----------



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

Blueump said:


> Well, I'm taking the plunge. I'm heading for Ohio to bow hunt Nov.14-17. First time ever missing the Michigan firearm season since I was 14 years old. Anybody else pass the gun for an out of state hunt?


 
Blueump


I would have never thought in a million years that I would ever miss a Michigan Opening Day. This will be the 3rd year I've missed the Michigan Opening Day opting to hunt Canada. Once I got over the shock of missing Michigan Opening Day I haven't looked back. I'll spend my hard earned money somewhere else. Michigan deer hunting SUCKS period!!!


lkn2fish


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been in Nebraska three times on 11/15. Did not miss the deer hunting at all. Did miss the tradition and hearing the Michigan woods coming alive at first light. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mooneyedude (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be in missouri for the opener on a guided hunt with my dad, this will be my first out of state hunt. The outfitter has been sending me trail cam pictures since the middle of August ,all i can say about the size of the deer is WOW! i am so excited.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

millbs said:


> Just got to Pike County illinois. First 2 sits, 110" 2 year old 8 point and a solid 130" 3 year old 8 point, both at 20 yards...just like my last 2 sits in good ole Michigan!!!:lol:


 FUNNY!!!

I will be in Iowa


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess I'll have the best of both worlds. I'll be hitting the Mi. opener and then going over to Wi. for the opener over there. This will be my first time hunting in Wisconsin.


----------

